

CR-48 Tracker - dustinchilson
http://addicted-gamer.com/cr48-tracker/

======
TomOfTTB
One interesting point here. This seems to use the UPS API so I assume they're
using info from tracking information of people who already received one. But
the question is Did Google ship all the CR-48s via UPS?

Where I work we send out gift baskets to select VIP donors to goose donations
over the holidays and even we pay a service that determines the cheapest
shipping carrier for the donors location. I'd imagine a company as big as
Google would use a similar service (especially since they obviously didn't
order in bulk as some are ground and some are overnight)

------
seldo
Weird. There were 10 packages delivered to my zip code, and one of them
actually lists my name on the delivery -- but it says it was delivered Friday,
and signed for by me. But I wasn't even at home on Friday. So where did it go?

It would be super-sad if my Cr-48 has been delivered without signature to my
door and then stolen already :-(

~~~
stanleydrew
How did you find the name on the delivery? Is all possible information listed
on the linked UPS tracking pages, or is there a way to find more?

~~~
seldo
My name (lastname only) was in the "signed by" field of the shipping info --
all the stranger, since I didn't sign for it. I suppose it's possible the
package was delivered to somebody else with my last name in the same zip code,
but my last name isn't very common, so I think that's really unlikely.

------
zbanks
I'm still not sure why they're surprising pople with packages instead of
sending out a warning email.

~~~
samdk
It's generated a ton of hype and interest. I suspect that's one of the main
reasons.

~~~
TomOfTTB
You could be right but if that's the case I think it's a mistake. I can get
why Google would want a certain type of person to test these things but the
problem with an application process is it makes the whole thing a question of
worthiness.

"Are you deemed worthy of a CR-48 by Google?" (This is not an official Google
quote I'm just laying out the sentiment)

And the problem with that is...some people won't be. So when you look at using
the package arrivals for hype you have to realize you're rubbing it in the
nose of everyone who didn't get one (and the ones who did are already happy
with you so they're already hyped up).

I suppose there's a third group that wasn't interested enough to even apply
but I can't imagine those people being moved by a bunch of "my CR-48 arrived"
stories.

~~~
d2viant
I think you're reading way to much into it. It's free. Nothing more, nothing
less. People get excited at the thought of free stuff, especially something
like a laptop. If someone is so emotionally unstable that they feel socially
rejected because a complete stranger got picked for a beta test instead of
them, they have bigger issues going on -- it's not because an application
process exists.

~~~
TomOfTTB
It's not emotionally unstable to be upset with rejection it's the normal
reaction (and to be honest there's probably no psychological phenomenon that's
been documented more than that). Beyond that I think suggesting it's just
"free stuff" shows a complete misunderstanding of what's going on here.

Google is trying to start a movement with the Chrome OS. They're trying to win
people over to the thinking that you don't need a desktop. So the dynamics
here are more like a political party than a giveaway. As such people are bound
to get emotionally invested and their feelings of rejection are bound to be
amplified if they are rejected from that movement (imagine a political party
that only accepted people's support after an application process)

As I said it's a necessary step because this is a testing process and Google
does need a certain profile of person to test. But that doesn't mean it isn't
going to sting people if they don't get in.

~~~
d2viant
I think applying that degree of psychological analysis to such a trivial
situation is a bit insulting to people who actually suffer from genuine
rejection. What you're saying could be said about any closed beta that Google
has done for any of their products. I have yet to meet or hear about anybody
emotionally scarred from those experiences. Have you?

~~~
TomOfTTB
It's not an issue of being emotionally scarred it's an issue of losing one's
passion.

Again it's not the same as other closed Betas. It's a movement towards an
entirely different computing model. One that not everyone accepts is valid (in
fact I'd argue most don't think a completely browser based computing
experience is valid at this point). So what Google needs more than anything is
people who are passionate about that idea and who will strongly advocate for
it.

So when people are rejected from the program I don't believe they'll cry but I
do believe they'll feel less passionate about the idea as a whole.

~~~
ugh
I truly believe that most people are intelligent enough to understand that
Google cannot gift an unlimited number of laptops and that randomness is the
determining factor in who gets one and who doesn’t. 60,000 laptops mean that 1
in 5000 Americans will get one. Is that not enough? I also don’t think that
there is any way you can send out a few thousand free laptops without causing
hype …

------
lionheart
Not on the list, but I hope I get one in a later shipment.

I'd love to try it out, but judging from reviews so far I'm not so sure I'll
actually be able to develop on this thing.

------
X-Istence
Is it sad that my heart jumped a little when I saw that one had shipped to my
where I live. Unfortunately it has already been delivered and I definitely
didn't receive one!

------
retroafroman
There's one going to my zipcode that just shipped. I've had a slight
anticipation everytime I get home in the past few days, wondering if there is
going to be a package there, and that just made it worse, but here's to
hoping!

------
valnour
I received my Cr-48 Yesterday morning, and this site shows that one Cr-48 was
overnighted to my area, but two more were shipped UPS Ground. I wonder why
mine was overnighted?

~~~
blocke
You probably signed up on the short form during the window during and some set
number of hours after the presentation. Right?

~~~
valnour
I applied by scanning a QR code during the presentation, before they said the
actual URL.

------
cmelbye
So if I'm not on this list, is there still a chance that I'll receive one in a
future shipment? (If there are even any future shipments)

~~~
shadowpwner
Applications end on the 17th, don't be discouraged.

~~~
d2viant
Applications actually end on the 21st at 11:59:59PM PST.

------
alanh
Can’t believe no one has posted a comment like this yet, but: How on earth
does this work? Where is it pulling data from?

~~~
liuhenry
It's querying the UPS tracking API for reference numbers. These are assigned
by the shipper (can be a description, customer name, or in this case
sequential SKU blocks of 2000) so knowing the pattern would get you all of
them.

I played around with the reference numbers, and it seems like Google sent out
3 batches:

AAC1XXXXXX (up to AAC1001982)

AAC2XXXXXX (up to AAC2002127)

AAC3XXXXXX (up to AAC3002115)

All of these turn up 6 pound packages sent within the past few days, with the
earliest being the 9th.

------
JarekS2
This is US only tracker - you think that they are shipping to US citizens only

------
elliottcarlson
None to my zip code though 8 total to Staten Island NY :(

------
makmanalp
Zip code search would be so awesome right now.

~~~
LordLandon
The guy who made this says that's coming. He's hanging out over at slickdeals,
where they figured this all out.

[http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=35270219&pos...](http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=35270219&postcount=1773)

------
drivebyacct2
How are they deciding who to send these to exactly?

~~~
jamn
Why is this being downvoted?

The question is pretty legit; the long application asks a number of questions
like how much you use desktop apps (Anything from MATLAB to Citrix), and also
about your preference in Google products vs anything else (gmail, calendar,
docs, etc).

Is there any indication to whether they are picking people with good fits
(e.g. those who basically use all the Google products already) or are they
just selecting people randomly, using the data provided just for stats and
context to the person's inputs?

------
to
i dont need a tracker to know that i will not recieve one... :/

